# My 1947 Dodge 2 Ton wood hauler



## andydodgegeek (Oct 23, 2011)

Not only do I enjoy chainsaws, guns, and old tractors, I also like old dodge trucks. Here are some pictures of the 1947 WH47 2 ton Dodge I bought this summer. Has a 251ci flat head 6cyl, 5spd non-syncro transmission, and the rear end has hi and low range. Not much rust, runs good needed tires so I had my rims sand blasted and powder coated and then got some new rubber. It is alot of fun to drive, lots of people lookin.View attachment 204042
View attachment 204043
View attachment 204044


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 23, 2011)

I cant figure out how to make it so you can see the pictures on the thread without clicking on them. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Rookie1 (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice truck.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 23, 2011)

*How'd you do that?*



Rookie1 said:


> Nice truck.


 
how did you do that?! How do you get the picture to be full size on the thread?


----------



## lfnh (Oct 23, 2011)

That is one daum nice ol Dodge !! 5x2, the old good stuff.
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## DANOAM (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Marco (Oct 24, 2011)

Sharp truck, you break a valvespring yet? You know Andy Bernbaum.


----------



## Marco (Oct 24, 2011)

My father hauled my 2 sisters and I home a swingset on a 1941 1 1/2 ton 4 speed with a Plymouth Spitfire in it long ago. Still here. Swingset is now a grape arbor.


----------



## Marco (Oct 24, 2011)

Had a 49 one ton, set the throttle and lean against the grille to get it out of the shed in the winter. Grab the front bumper and let it chew a divit before it hit something.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 24, 2011)

Marco said:


> Sharp truck, you break a valvespring yet? You know Andy Bernbaum.


 
Valvesprings still all intact, I dont know Andy Bernbaum.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 24, 2011)

Marco said:


> Had a 49 one ton, set the throttle and lean against the grille to get it out of the shed in the winter. Grab the front bumper and let it chew a divit before it hit something.


 
Classic!


----------



## Marco (Oct 24, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> Valvesprings still all intact, I dont know Andy Bernbaum.


 
Look him up, he got me thru my OLD Dodge phase. Had a lot of NOS stuff. Pulled the plug on the whole idea and hauled the 49 up to Iola faster on a trailer with a old 7.3 COOP truck faster than the damn thing would have gotten there on it's own.


----------



## Marco (Oct 24, 2011)

Unless your cheating, drop the biggest 6v in that will fit in that hole.


----------



## Marco (Oct 24, 2011)

And of course you have a 15/64" wrench to change points.


----------



## Marco (Oct 24, 2011)

It quits raining when you're going uphill.


----------



## Marco (Oct 24, 2011)

The coil is on the firewall 8 1/2 miles away from the cap.


----------



## Marco (Oct 24, 2011)

The parking brake let's you think you need to pile it separate so it can dry.


----------



## Marco (Oct 24, 2011)

You would think because it has a piece of 5/8"s rebar to kick the starter in it would be less trouble than something that has to go thru HAL. Not so much.


----------



## Marco (Oct 24, 2011)

You rebuilt the carb and you still have to pull the choke out halfway to make it over a hill.


----------



## Marco (Oct 25, 2011)

If you have anything near brakes by the 3rd pump your golden.


----------



## Marco (Oct 25, 2011)

Maybe if the tierod catches a stump just right it will pull the toe around so you don't have to worry about the kingpins that won't move.


----------



## Marco (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey if the Carter and Autolite dump on you you at least have the option to listen to the crank squeak on your pretty grill.


----------



## Marco (Oct 25, 2011)

If it get's real bad "Get the horses"


----------



## andydodgegeek (Oct 28, 2011)

Marco said:


> If it get's real bad "Get the horses"


 
I just read all your replies, so what you are saying is these are a very good dependable truck right?


----------



## bobt (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I just can't resist....

My Dad's favorite line about an old Dodge that they owned in that era,,,,,,

"If you were eating an ice cream cone in that car on a 90 degree day,,,,,it wouldn't start!"

Bob


----------



## Marco (Oct 30, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> I just read all your replies, so what you are saying is these are a very good dependable truck right?


 
Can be, most of the stories come from the fact that oldtimers scrimpt and filled the hole in the floorboards with lumber instead of a battery. Just gettting old and nobody supports them. They are from a time when things could be worked on cheap and the local service station would work overnight so you could run your can route in the morning. But really I go look at my '41 1 1/2 ton and it does not have as much frame as my 1990 F250.


----------



## Racing2Fast (Jan 11, 2012)

Rookie1 said:


> Nice truck.



Damn it i love that truck, but it is still advisable to get old truck nowadays? i wanna have one but how about maintaining it? where do you guys get dodge parts for old trucks like that? i find it more attractive than new models of dodge trucks, i dunno why maybe i am just getting old. lol.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jan 11, 2012)

You get the parts the same way you get parts for an old chainsaw. You go on the website that specializes in them.


----------

